

Jetpack for WordPress - ezequiel-garzon
http://jetpack.me/

======
ezequiel-garzon
Please comment if you're already using this. The number and depth of features
it offers is impressive. Also, the fact that it is developed by Automattic
makes you wonder if it will be integrated with, or simply replace, WordPress.

